# Packages einbinden ?!



## Bionic (26. Mrz 2004)

Servs zusammen, 

bin schon seit ner halben Stunden an Java dran, um nur ein Package einzubinden. Irgendwie will mich da Java ärgern - mal wieder.
Es handelt sich um das AlgoTools Package.
Ich bin dabei strickt nach der ReadMe gegangen, d.h. die *.zip entpackt den Ordner "AlgoTools" in den Ordner "Java\lib\" kopiert. Die Benutzer- und Systemvariablen angepasst, d.h. CLASSPATH mit dem Wert "D:\Programme\Coden\Java2\lib;" - ich habs auch mit "D:\Programme\Coden\Java2\lib\;" versucht aber auch ohne Erfolg.
Dann wollte ich mir die IO einbinden in meine Javadatei mit import AlgoTools.IO;
aber irgendwie sagt mir Eclipse immer wieder das der Pfad nicht gefunden werde kann ?! Wort wörtlich sagt er zu mir: *The import AlgoTools cannot be resolved*

Ich will das Package einbinden, weil ich mir die umständlichen Java Programmzeilen zur Benutzereingaben ersparren will 
Ich hoffe mir kann jmd. von euch helfen, würd gern weiter arbeiten  

Bionic


----------



## bygones (26. Mrz 2004)

hast du ein jar file oder was ?
Wenn ja - und du arbeitest mit Eclipse kannst du das jar einfach in den Build Path des Projektes anhängen (rechtsklick auf projekt --> Properties --> Build Path --> Add external jar --> Jar auswählen).....


----------



## Bionic (26. Mrz 2004)

Leider nicht, sind nur class und java files ;(
Eine andere Idee ?

Bionic


----------



## bygones (26. Mrz 2004)

kopier einfach die Dateien in dein Projekt verzeichnis rein....
Und refresh in eclipse....
Dann nimmt er die Dateien in dein projekt auf und sie sollten dir zur verfügung stehen....

oder du machst selbst ein jar draus und bindest es dann ein !


----------



## Bionic (26. Mrz 2004)

Ich hab die *class und *.java Files in mein Projekt Ordner kopiert und Eclipse danach neu gestartet, trotzdem hat er mir Fehler angezeigt ;( Als wenn er die Klassen nicht finden könnte.

Die andere Möglichkeit hab ich noch nicht in Betracht gezogen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie ich ein jar Archiv erstelle  ???:L 

Bionic


----------

